# French Weather Forecast for Next Week and Where to Go



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi All,

I have wangled a week off starting tomorrow! 

Can anyone point me in the direction of a French weather website where I can get at least a five day forecast,I have tried the France Meteo website for weather forecasts but the animations do not seem to work?


Any suggestions as to where to go, we are crossing in the tunnel tomorrow on the 1230 and don't really mind where we go, as long as it doesn't rain for the whole week.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

I love this site for weather forcasts, you can go up to 15 days anywhere in the world.

http://www.accuweather.com

Sorry not up to links.

Head to Honfleur aiming to be at the Aire earlyish Friday and do the Saturday market, we had a great time there and not too far to travel.

Have a lovely time, wish it was us
Mandy

well well, turns out I can do links after all, lol


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

We returned from a 2 week trip last weekend. We did sites / Aires near dunkerque, Calais, Rouen, Bayeux, St Malo, Le Harve, Dieppe and back to Dunkerque. All told we did about 1000 miles and had everything from 4" of snow to fantastic sun (with BBQ of course). Dont worry about the weather.

I can recommed the following

a site near Calais called Les Erables, Escalles (its in the site section)

Aire at Le Touquet (Paris-Plage2)

Wild camping at Cayeux-Sur-Mer on the front next to the monument

Aire at Hornfleur

Aire at Mont-St- Michel on the causway

Just follow your nose and dont do to much driving. Do the longest drive first and stop on the way back to Calais. Above all enjoy it, wish we were still there

Andy


----------



## Degzy (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi....try this link......http://www.bbc.co.uk/cgi-perl/weather/search/new_search.pl?search_query=france&submit.x=7&submit.y=7
Have a great trip.


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi I use this website for France meteo123.com. Have a nice trip.
Chris


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*France weather*

Try Yahoo.weather
northern France not much difference from uk. except they get it first. but you wont go wrong if you meander down to deuxville /trouville coastwise,but it is early in the year,


----------

